# One turn parity fix.



## Kenneth (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, you memo... bla, it's a parity solve! :-(

Do this: U

No, you don't do the turn but you redo the memo and think as you had done the U-turn (or any quarter turn). The turn you do after you put the blindfold on as the first move of the solve.

Example: Your next piece goes to URF, then memorise the piece at ULF as next instead of the one at URF.

Now the cube is solveable without parity


----------



## alexc (Dec 11, 2007)

That's not a bad idea, but this really is unnecessary for me because I use M2. The parity on M2 takes only like 5 seconds. And I think you would lose the time anyway remembering to memorize the pieces differently, unless you practice it a lot.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2007)

Why redo your memorization though? Couldn't you just realize this was a parity solve, and anything being permuted from the U face you would know to actually permute over one piece clockwise (or counter-clockwise)?

----edit----
Ok I think I see the issue now. It seems you would have to memorize slightly differently, or just concentrate really hard on moving pieces in your head after the U turn. But it still seems like it could be doable.
----edit----

That seems like it would be much easier.

Not a bad idea actually, I think I'll try it and see what happens. I'm not allowing myself to do any BLD solves until I learn my new corner memo method as motivation to learn faster, so it will have to be after I'm done with that (about 50% done now!). But yeah that sounds like a great idea actually.

Chris


----------



## malcolm (Dec 11, 2007)

I find this too hard to re-memo. And if you are going to, do corners first and after them you can see if it is a parity solve, you don't need to memorize edges first. To fix parity if there is no easy setup, i just switch the two corners and any two edges, the i have two two cycles, or sometimes one 3 cycle if i switched an unsolved edge. Then i just solve from there.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Dec 11, 2007)

I do something similar. I memo corners first, and if there's parity, I mentally set up a T-perm to fix parity, to fix my last two corners, and typically swapping the UL and UR edges, but possibly other edges (if the setup is convenient and solves an edge or two as well). Since I basically only need to think about setting up the corners, the setup is generally easy to figure out and to undo than for an arbitrary 2-corner, 2-edge parity fix. I then memo EP mentally swapping the two edges. So I don't have to re-memo anything (unless I forget to mentally swap the edges during EP memo). I do orient first during execution, so I must orient before I can fix parity during execution. T-Perm isn't one move, but it means only two pieces to mentally swap during memo.


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2007)

Bah, this is old news 
I used to do this, but I havn't for a while! I think my best was like 2:09 with a B premove. It was a while ago now. On that solve, I actually created parity! But I solved about 3-4 pieces with that single B!

Link: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1032&highlight=premove


----------



## KConny (Dec 12, 2007)

I use to do this before learning PLL. But I think it's easier just to set up a PLL now.


----------

